# Mothers Cordial



## lilprince

I was thinking about my 2 prior births and how quick and fairly easy (as easy as birth is..LOL) and I remember both times I took something called Mothers Cordial the last month of both pregnancies. I SWEAR its one of the main reasons my births were they way they were. Maybe it was completely unrelated but but if you can, check it or try it out! It tastes pretty good too! Really earthy! 

https://www.thenaturalhealingplace.com/mocoe.html


The link is for the tincture but I had this big 'ol bottle I would swig out of everyday. I'll keep looking for a link to it....


BTW... I just reread my post and it kind of sounds like an advertisment...LOL! Didnt mean it to sound like one!! :haha:


----------

